# delenatii tree



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2022)

What to do!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 24, 2022)

decorate with lights at xmas?


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 24, 2022)

Mount it to some cork or epiweb?


----------



## Tom-DE (May 24, 2022)

Get rid of that weirdo!


----------



## GuRu (May 24, 2022)

Rick, its a Renanthera disguised as a Paph. delenatii. This is a unique plant......worldwide.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 24, 2022)

FANTASTIC! I'd bring it in for judging. There must some kind of cultural award for such a specimen.


----------



## eds (May 24, 2022)

How stiff is it? Could it lay on a tray of media and would it root from the nodes and produce a forest of new growths?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 24, 2022)

Wait till it blooms and see lol.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2022)

eds said:


> How stiff is it? Could it lay on a tray of media and would it root from the nodes and produce a forest of new growths?


I did that exact thing! Maybe I'll get a bonsi forest!


----------



## abax (May 24, 2022)

Aaaahhh a mission! Everyone needs a mission. Goooooo SK!


----------



## emydura (May 25, 2022)

That's incredible Rick. I have never seen the like. How long have you been growing it like this?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 25, 2022)

bad hormones


----------



## Tom-DE (May 25, 2022)

SlipperKing said:


> I did that exact thing! Maybe I'll get a bonsi forest!
> View attachment 34583


Lab experiment for Mr. Stiff? perhaps it is an appropriate treatment if you have plenty of real estate!!!


----------



## Cearbhael (May 25, 2022)

I had a Paph that did that and roots would die…refused to bloom! Took it to Paph expert and he said he had never seen the like and short of mounting it sideways on sphagnum, it couldn’t root from the nodes which he said was necessary to get more blooms. He said it basically climbed out of the pot, and genetically was all wrong! I can’t remember what the breeding was but had a lot of red in the flower


----------



## BrucherT (May 26, 2022)

Fascinating.


----------



## BrucherT (May 26, 2022)

SlipperKing said:


> What to do!
> View attachment 34568


Maybe air-layer it?


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2022)

I hate when Paphs do that. Too often in my apartment. May be a light thing. Good luck.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 27, 2022)

I was up buying 4 bags of bark at a local nurseryman and he gave the plant to me. I've only had it for a day.


----------



## Cklinger (May 27, 2022)

Looks like etiolation to me. I wonder if they had it in a really dark area and it was just climbing towards the light. Chlorosis is also a characteristic of etiolation which makes me think it’s this.


----------



## ByeBye (May 28, 2022)

SlipperKing said:


> What to do!
> View attachment 34568



Pray it doesn't go trough the roof! Such a weird plant. Looks like it's on heavy steroids.
Hope you find a way to tame this wild one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 11, 2022)

It's actually turning upwards. Let's see if it keeps stretching or if settles down.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 12, 2022)

Try dipping it in bonzi growth regulator and see if the nodes squish…


----------

